# Battery storage system



## seabass (Oct 28, 2021)

I called my local building code office and am having a disagreement about whether or not the battery storage system I am planning would be considered hazardous (H).

They are saying it would be considered hazardous under IFC Chapter 12 because the batteries contain lithium, which is flammable.

However if you look at 1206.2.9 it states that lithium based battery systems will be considered hazardous if they exceed 600 kWh.

My system will be only 128kWh, which is under the limit.

Why would the IFC contain such a limit for lithium batteries if any amount of lithium batteries is going to be treated as Hazardous?

I don't think MT has seen a lot of these battery storage systems yet, so I'm skeptical of their office's interpretation.

In case more details are needed, here is my plan for the building: I believe S2 is the appropriate occupancy type for this building. It has a battery storage room, parking garage, laundry, bathroom, and nonflammable storage room. My interpretation was that nothing in IFC Chapter 12 prevents me from using S2 as long as I am complying with sprinkler system, fire wall, burn ratings etc.

Does anyone know what is the correct interpretation of the code? Can I use S2?

Thanks!


----------



## Joe.B (Oct 28, 2021)

Which code cycle? Mine is based off of 2018 IFC with CA amendments and I don't have that section. When I searched Montana codes (via upcodes) it shows 2012 IFC and has Ch 12-19 reserved. So if you're getting a local code interpretation then they need to tell you what code book they are reading from and make sure it's adopted locally. Maybe your jurisdiction has adopted a newer version? I recommend that you read through parts of Ch 3 & 4 from your current IBC as well.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 28, 2021)

seabass said:


> I called my local building code office and am having a disagreement about whether or not the battery storage system I am planning would be considered hazardous (H).
> 
> They are saying it would be considered hazardous under IFC Chapter 12 because the batteries contain lithium, which is flammable.
> 
> ...


You are conflating _hazardous materials_ with a _Group H occupancy_. Yes, batteries are considered a _hazardous material_, but they are not always classified as a _Group H occupancy_. Section 1209.2.9 explains when a Group H classification is applicable. Whether classified as a Group H occupancy or not, battery systems must comply with Section 1206 if their quantities exceed those listed in Table 1206.2.


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2021)

128 kilowatt is a large system.  Perhaps you missed a decimal point and it is supposed to be 12.8 KW


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2021)

Up Codes are incorrect Chapters 12-19 are not reserved






						23.12.601 : ADOPTION OF THE INTERNATIONAL FIRE CODE (2012 EDITION) - Administrative Rules of the State of Montana
					






					rules.mt.gov


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2021)

Are you dealing with the state or a local AHJ?


----------



## seabass (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow, a lot of replies here. Thanks everyone!

I am dealing with State, not local. Property is unzoned by county so permits come from Montana building code bureau.

It is 128kWh. No decimal point error.

I spoke to them again and they are saying the fire marshal goes by IFC 2012, but that BCB technically hasn't adopted any IFC yet.
They are working on adopting IFC 2021 in the coming year.

Also, they are now saying it only goes to H occupancy for >12k sqft or >1000lbs flammable material.
If I am under those figures, then I should be able to get a permit for S-1, which is closer to my own interpretation of the code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2021)

The BCB does not adopt the fire code the Justice Department does. Unlike the building codes local jurisdictions can adopt later editions of the fire code and amend it to be more stringent but not less stringent than the state. We adopted the 2018 IFC


----------

